# International Karate Championships



## Bob White (Jun 9, 2006)

I am happy to announce some of the confirmed teachers for IKC`s. The tournament will be held July 28th, 29th, and 30th. The workshops will be on Friday the 28th.
1. Mike Pick
2. Ron Chap`el
3. Tom Kelly
4. John Sepulveda
5. Capt. Ron Sanchez
6. Pat Salantri
7. Angelo Collado
8. Jamie Matthews
9. Jeff Newton
It is a great list of talented instructors for an investment of $50. All of the teachers are donating their time for the Royal Family Kids Camps. I believe it is a great service to the kenpo community. I want to personally thank Frank Trejo and Steve Cooper for allowing this to happen. There will be more information being posted about this fine event.
Respectfully,
Bob White


----------



## John Brewer (Jun 10, 2006)

Mr. White,

What a great group of instructors and what a great cause!

John


----------



## Rick Wade (Jun 11, 2006)

Personally speaking this is a great oportunity.  Even If you don't want to compete go for the Seminars  YOu would be hard pressed to gather that line up at any other place.

Aloha Rick


----------

